# China Dragon Morright



## Linus_Cello (Mar 21, 2020)

Purchased at this year’s Paph Forum
(How does one rotate a photo?)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 21, 2020)

Lay on your side and look at the photo?

If you took on your phone you should have software in the gallery app to resize and rotate the photo.

It looks great as is.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for the rotation tip


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 21, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2020)

I love my China Dragon Windy Hill III and I love your
bloom as well. Very good size and color. Linus do you
find that CD is slow to begin new growth after blooming?
Mine bloomed a couple of months ago with one HUGE
bloom that stayed perfect for a long time, but hasn't
started a new growth so far. That first bloom was
spectacular.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 22, 2020)

Lovely. This one is on my wish list along with more space.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 22, 2020)

abax said:


> Linus do you
> find that CD is slow to begin new growth after blooming?.



don’t know. I just bought it, in spike, in January. There was already a new growth also when I bought it. The new growth seems to be progressing


----------



## KateL (Mar 22, 2020)

Very nice, Linus!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 22, 2020)

TyroneGenade said:


> Lay on your side and look at the photo?
> 
> If you took on your phone you should have software in the gallery app to resize and rotate the photo.
> 
> It looks great as is.



Good answer! And I was going to say, "just turn your head sideways."

Lovely flower, especially the petals.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 23, 2020)

China Dragon is a very strong Phrag. that grows well. It should provide you years of great joy.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 26, 2020)

Second bud blooming on today’s sunny day


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 28, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Lovely. This one is on my wish list along with more space.


I have some seedings for sale on Ebay. They are about one year out of flask. My Ebay sellers name is photodoc2003
George


----------



## awesomei (Mar 28, 2020)

Very impressive


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 23, 2020)

Blooming again. First flower fell off about a month ago and didn’t take pic. Currently holding 2 flowers for about a week. Color and petal length not as good as spring blooming.


----------



## PeteM (Nov 23, 2020)

That's really nice Linus, I really enjoy the pink on Yellow.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids. I may have to get a few long tails!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 23, 2020)

This is such a nice China Dragon!


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 23, 2020)

Very attractive!


----------



## musa (Nov 24, 2020)

Love the colour and that curly dorsal!


----------

